# Closest to the pin



## Surtees

Hey all I guess most of us have a camera phones of some sort so I was thinking we could post some pics up for closest to the pin on par3 or 4 and if you are a king driver par 5. Just give a little description of the hole as well.

Here mine its a par 3 hole No. 8 at queens park playing from the green fee makers it's about 150m. It has and elevated tee off probably about 15-20m higher then the rest hole and its straight with a bunker either side of the green I used a 5 iron and stopped about a foot from the pin.


----------



## Cajun

Nice shot Luke! Great idea for a thread too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

Thanks Cajun I was pretty pumped it made a great round even better.


----------



## Fourputt

Nice shot Luke..... but you're wrong. 

I do not have a camera phone.... don't really plan to. I use my phone for ...... ta-da...... phone calls.  I use less than 400 minutes a year (I prepay $100/year and never use the 1100 minutes that buys me), have never sent a text message in my life, and I've never seen an app that I would have any real use for. Paying for a monthly subscription would be a waste of money for me. :dunno:

I do sometimes take my real camera to the course, but it would be a pure accident if I happened to have it with me when I hit a shot like that. So if I do it, I might have to go back later to stage it for the photo... will that count? 


Of course, then how do you know that I really did it?????  

Side note: Yesterday I hit the hole with my 200 yard 3rd shot on a par 5 hole... ball was rolling too fast to drop and it just missed the flagstick, hopped up in the air and skidded on by. Then I missed the 10 foot birdie putt too.  It was only a par, but that one of the best FW woods I've hit in a while, certainly the best this season so far.


----------



## Surtees

Well Rick I did just say I guess MOST of us have camera phone it was just an idea for a thread if you don't carry a camera with you on the course it doesn't really matter. Each of us uses a phone for whatever needs suit their situation. You can post a pic or just give a description like you just did. Nice FW hit too!


----------



## broken tee

I have a camera on my phone and I can take a picture, but I haven't the foggest idea how to get it from the phone to the computer... bummer

I know you explained this once before...what is the green fee marker:dunno:


----------



## Surtees

we normally have three markers on our local courses Mens, Womens and green fee. The mens and womens are for members and comps. Where as green fees are for your average joe who just rocks up and pays their money. You can play the mens if you want but we just play the green fees ones. Most of the time they are samewhere between the mens and ladies tees.


----------



## Fourputt

Surtees said:


> we normally have three markers on our local courses Mens, Womens and green fee. The mens and womens are for members and comps. Where as green fees are for your average joe who just rocks up and pays their money. You can play the mens if you want but we just play the green fees ones. Most of the time they are samewhere between the mens and ladies tees.


We have 3 sets on my course, but they are just called the forward, middle and back tees. No gender or financial indicators attached to them. The forward tees are no longer designated as "Ladies" because we try to promote their use with juniors and seniors as well, anyone for whom the course will be more enjoyable from a shorter range. The course is working toward having 4 sets as they rebuild a couple of tee boxes each year. 

Our sister course in the rec district has Red, White, Blue, and Gold tees, and some local courses even have 5 sets of tees. You look at the scorecard and decide what yardage and slope/rating seems most suited to your game, then play that tee set.


----------



## stevel1017

we have 4 sets of tees, black, gold, silver and bronze, and the suggested usage is by handicap. The higher your handicap, the shorter tee markers should be used (Black is the tips)

A cute video on "womens tees"
YouTube - The Women's Tee


----------



## broken tee

stevel1017 said:


> we have 4 sets of tees, black, gold, silver and bronze, and the suggested usage is by handicap. The higher your handicap, the shorter tee markers should be used (Black is the tips)
> 
> A cute video on "womens tees"
> YouTube - The Women's Tee


That is hilarious...Guys you have to watch this one I'm having a hard time drinking my coffee now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees

lol that was gold!!!! I can just image Bob sitting in that box using thee mega phone!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> lol that was gold!!!! I can just image Bob sitting in that box using thee mega phone!


Yes; Me with the mega phone and you on the ladies tee:headbang: 
let me add maybe I can motorize the booth and follow you from tee to tee "Now taking his 3rd shot short of the ladies tee is Surtees. He takes his stance, has a nice backswing: HEY! oooh he hit behind the ball the pressure is just too much.


----------



## Heathens

Cracker of a shot there man - and I like your suggestion on the new thread - I'm game...


----------



## Surtees

Thanks Heath and Bob I'd still be closer to the pin then you!


----------



## broken tee

Surtees said:


> Thanks Heath and Bob I'd still be closer to the pin then you!


Well, sure you would with enough hits we'd be on the next tee waiting Oh ya:headbang:


----------



## 373

I just sent a link to that video to a bunch of golfers I know. That's hilarious.


----------



## 373

Though I have had 4 hole in ones, the last was almost 40 years ago.

Since then, the closest shot that sticks in my memory was about 6" from the cup. Oddly enough, it was on a 200 yard par 3 with a big wind blowing in our face and I had to hit a 3 wood to get to the green. That was just last summer.

Otherwise, 2' might be the closest in the last 40 years. I hate to admit, I didn't always make the birdie putt either.


----------



## Surtees

Come on guys lets get some more pics or stories up!!!!!! and Dennis thats just showing off now!!!!!!!


----------



## Cajun

I'm still in, I'm thinking this week might be a good one for me to get s worthy shot. I played yesterday (without keeping score)and I'm playing today and tomorrow, all at Monroe. I thought I had one for you yesterday, but the slope of the green rolled it back away from the hole by about 6 feet. I did make the putt to birdie the hole though.


----------



## Surtees

oh nice you could of taken a phot of that one Cajun it isnt a contest to see whos the closest just a show and tell of some great shoots!


----------



## Iceman778

this will be interesting mode


----------



## kingminers

Did this one today on 17, a 129 yard par 3 at Miskanaw Golf Club in Fort McMurray, Alberta:










About 6 inches away. From this perspective, there's a left to right on the green that if it was flat, I would've had an ace (judging by where the ball mark is relative to the teebox).

I can't Google Map it for you, but the green is kinda angled funny relative to where the teeboxes are and there's a water hazard that you have to shoot over but isn't really a threat. I think it's a poorly designed hole, but I will take the tap-in putt.


----------



## Surtees

Nice shot!!!! did you get the birdie?


----------



## kingminers

But of course!


----------



## Surtees

Just thought I'd check we all know the mind games that can happen with as easy birdie putt...


----------



## kingminers

Surtees said:


> Just thought I'd check we all know the mind games that can happen with as easy birdie putt...


I actually lifted the flag out for the other guys and one handed it in. Pretty easy one. Note the aeration holes in the green too


----------



## TheTechy

Firstly hi all.

*I do have a photo somewhere, hopefully dig it out soon enough.

I was playing in tournament about 2 weeks ago at this course. (Howley Hall Golf Club: Golf course in Leeds,West Yorkshire. www.howleyhall.co.uk)

On the 10th was a longest drive competition so I gave it an almighty smack. 10th - Par 4 - SI 3 - Yards 424. Managed to be off the fairway by no more than 15 cm, but hey!! I was left with a PW to the green. In the light rough I knew it would fly a bit so I played it well back in the stance. I managed to drop it 12 cm from the pin. Wasn't until I got to the green I started smiling like a crazy man.


----------



## Surtees

sounds like a great shot cant wait for the pick


----------



## WindyDayz

11th hole at The River in Louisburg, NC. Par 3. 207 yards from the back tees (blue circle). Pin was about 4 paces off the front (red circle). I hit a 5 iron to about 4 feet left of the pin, hole high. Made the putt. Should have snapped the photo but forgot about this thread. Anyways, here's the aerial.

edit: realized the pic didn't work! should be fixed now


----------



## persona-ball

See now I DO have a camera phone but never hit the grren


----------



## Surtees

lol perso just keep the camera handy you'll hit it one day...


----------



## bigmitch40

I play at the course where that video was taken (not from the women's tee's however). It is about a mile from the campus at my school. Tough little Donald Ross course.


----------



## Surtees

This was at elcho golf course in Lara it was a 30 odd meter chip up on to a temp green as they were regrassing so of the greens on the course it prob would of rolled closer if it a real green. I tapped in for par.


----------



## Tim

No camera shot, but my kid chipped one in today. It was pretty cool.


----------



## 373

Since I've had a week to get over my shyness about admitting what I did...

On the 8th hole at Killian Greens last Saturday, (155 yards), I bladed a 7 iron tee shot. It never got more than 3 feet off the ground. It bounced in front of the green, took a break off the edge of a bunker, ran towards the pin and hit it just slightly off dead center. It actually looked like the pin had absorbed all the shock and the ball stuck there for a second, long enough for me to think it was going in, but then it rolled about 20 feet away. I did make the putt for birdie though, so there was some consolation.

I've made 4 holes in one, but none since my 20's. (It's been nearly 40 yrs since) In all that time, I've hit the odd shot close to the hole, within a couple inches sometimes, but this was the first time I actually hit a pin since my last hole in one.


----------



## Surtees

oh sometimes it the shocking are the ones that get close it's a funny game like that glad to hear you still birdied it!


----------



## 373

I'm about to leave for the course and I know when I get to the 8th hole, I'll never look at it the same way again.


----------



## golfjunk

1 inch today on a short par 3.... I was never so close to a hole-in-one.


----------



## 373

I thought I heard a scream all the way here in Miami... Was that you?


----------



## golfjunk

DennisM said:


> I thought I heard a scream all the way here in Miami... Was that you?


Oh yes! That was me! Brutal...


----------



## Kabilos

I'll have to take a picture of what I did last week. Par 5 with a serious dog leg to the right, ended up getting to the green in 3. Granted the green is HUGE.. like one side to the other length wise an easy 130 feet. I dropped it right on the cuff and the hole was completely on the other side. My buddy being the wisea$$ that he is, bet me $40 that I couldn't sink it in 1 shot from where I was. I didn't end up sinking it, but the look on his face when the ball came to a slow stop 4 inches from the cup was priceless.


----------



## Kabilos

*Had the most amazing hole of my life.. so far*

So here I am lined up on the 16th hole. Par 5, 532 Yards from the whites and I smash the living crap out of the ball. I didn't even see where it went becuase I wasn't watching. It felt like a very good hit. Since I have a horrible slice, I figured I'd tee up another and of course I hit that one not so good, launched it up and right.. Said screw it, id take a drop up where it went OB. 

We come over the edge and see a ball sitting right on the edge of the fairway about 7 feet off the edge with a direct shot at the pin. I take a look at the ball markings and low and behold .. its my first shot. I'm stoked, I knew I hit it but, damn I crushed it for my typical driver shot. 

I break out my trusty 5 wood and hit it again, it just soared right towards the pin, hits the fairway and bounces a bit to the right. I thought I had dropped it right on the green in 2 shots.

The grass is short enough to put it, I hit it nicely, drop it about 4 feet from the cup. This is the same hole that I had my amazing almost sinking 130 foot put from before. 

I ended up 2 putting and getting my first birdie on the longest hole on the course.

Below is a picture of the entire outcome. I had to use a map since it was such a great hole.

This one is definitely one of my proudest moments as an improving golfer.


----------



## Surtees

Cracking tee shot and nice follow up too! did you eagle it?


----------



## Kabilos

Unfortunately I didn't eagle it. I had a nice putt but it came to a slow stop about 4-5 feet from the pin. But it did go down on my card as my first Birdie since I started actually playing golf on a regular basis.

Previously I used to play recreational and it was maybe 3-4 times a summer. Now I'm playing every weekend consistantly and hitting the range whenever I get the chance to.


----------



## Stretch

*Nice & Close for the bird!!!*

Finally got a shot and pic for this thread.

Just made the turn and I hit a decent D to about 110 and had a nice straight shot to the pin over a trap. Grabbed the 8i and hit a nice smooth shot right at the pin and was sitting pretty. 10" to go for my first birdie of the year. Tapped it in and chalked up a 3 on the card... NICE!

Then at the next hole I slammed a D off the T and faded it around the corner and was looking at 60 to the pin. Dropped a nice W to 8' and dropped my second bird. Two in a row! Great day out there today!








[/IMG]


----------



## Surtees

Great to hear nice shot or should I say shoots too! it's always great for the confidence when you follow a good hole up and get a run happening.


----------



## Stretch

Thanks Surtees! It was great to finally drop one for the bird and then to do it again.. I was very happy. I almost made all my goals for the season. All I have to do is beat my Sat regular and then the season is complete. We tied yesterday so I am almost there!


----------



## Surtees

nice to hear it's always great to meet your goals you'll have to add a couple of more birdies to your goal now and good luck beating your sat reg!


----------



## Surtees

This is my attempt on the 9th at queens park yesterday not as close as some but was differently my best hit for a very average round. It ended up about 2m(7ft) from the hole.

It is a down hill par 3 about 155m the tee box is up where you can see the two people, I teed off with my 5 iron flight to the green then rolled forward.


----------

